# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Arriving shortly

## rodndonna

Leaving Anguilla in about 4 hrs. Anguilla is very nice but it's not St. Barts.  Been here for a week and now heading to sbh for another week.  Can't wait to arrive.  How's the weather been?  It was very breezy and cool here on Anguilla.

----------


## andynap

How are you getting to SBH- thru SXM? Anguilla does have superior beaches tho.

----------


## rodndonna

Andy. How's it going?  We chartered a flight directly from Anguilla to sbh so should be an easy travel day. The beaches are amazing on Anguilla. Definitely nicer than sbh. Have to give props for that.

----------


## andynap

Have a safe flight and SBH stay.

----------


## marybeth

Rod, was this your first time in Anguilla? We've talked about doing a split trip, but the transit between was one reason it never happened. Safe travels to SBH!

mb

----------


## Karen

Rod, we've only been here two days, but it has been very breezy and warm.  Very little to no rain in months, is what I hear from others.  We actually had a shower early this morning.  It's clear now.  Safe flight!

----------


## elgreaux

welcome back Rod and Donna.. how long are you staying?

----------


## dadto6

I miss Geraud's for breakfast and Veya for dinner, the beaches too.  However, St. Bart's is a better overall experience IMHO.  Have not been back to Anguilla.  Can't wait to arrive in 5-weeks.  Hope it is cool and breezy.

----------


## BBT

Rod and Donna we will keep our eyes open for you and the Entourage

----------


## stbartshopper

Enjoy your time in SBH!

----------


## rodndonna

> Rod, was this your first time in Anguilla? We've talked about doing a split trip, but the transit between was one reason it never happened. Safe travels to SBH!
> 
> mb



Marybeth. How are you?  Easiest travel day ever. We left our villa on Anguilla at 10:00 AM and were in our SBH villa at 12:00 PM. Very easy if you fly. Since there were 6 of us it was cheaper to charter a flight but it's around $150 pp to fly.  Otherwise you would need to take two taxis and two ferries and I would advise against that. Although I absolutely despised Anguilla for the first 3 or 4 days I grew to like Anguilla and would consider the split trip again. However, my bosses, all the women in my life, have already indicated that that will not be happening and that we will henceforth be doing SBH for the full trip.  So we shall see but most likely not seeing Anguilla again.  I would recommend it though as long as you fly.

----------


## rodndonna

> welcome back Rod and Donna.. how long are you staying?



Thanks Ellen. So happy to be back. We leave Thursday morning but don want to think about that now.

----------


## rodndonna

> Rod and Donna we will keep our eyes open for you and the Entourage



Just look for a lot of shopping bags.

----------


## Karen

> Just look for a lot of shopping bags.



We are headed to Gustavia in a few for our morning stroll.  You should be easy to spot.  :Wink:

----------

